# Hello.



## lovinghubby (Jun 5, 2016)

Am new here ..am from Nairobi kenya but leaving in kuwait ..my wife and son live in kenya ...its a new lovely marriage hoping to learn from this lovely community here

Sent from my SM-J111F using Tapatalk


----------

